# Has anybody dealt with "Cash Flow Services"? Debt Collection Agency?



## KautoStar (10 Oct 2009)

Has anybody dealt with *Cash Flow Services*? 

They are contacting me about a small enough student loan debt I had with Bank Of Ireland. 

Have they purchased this debt from BOI or are they acting on the banks behalf? 

Any info would be great


----------



## papervalue (10 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

[broken link removed]

*Southern Ireland*

                             Cashflow Services Ltd,
                            IDA Business Park,
                            Southern Cross Route,
                            Kilruddery,
                            Bray,
                            Co. Wicklow

                            Tel: 01 2744500
                            Fax: 01 2744408
                            Email:  info@cashflowservices.com



try above link- i think that could be their website

You might want to check with your bank who actually owns debt now


----------



## Blackberry (10 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

More then likely working on behalf of BOI and are taking a cut of any money collected.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

Correct. They don't buy any debts. They act as the hired help to persuade you to pay in return for a cut of the money.


----------



## Bronte (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

So they are debt collectors?

Kautostar can you try and make some repayments?  Do you have anything you can sell to pay them back?


----------



## KautoStar (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

Thanks for the posts guys. So if they don't own the debt would I be correct in saying that legally I don't have to have any contact with Cash Flow Services whatsoever and can ask them to stop contacting me and I ought to be dealing with the bank?

Yes Bronte they post out a card and you arrange to make repayments by swiping it at the post office i.e €50 per month or whatever the suitable amount...


----------



## bond-007 (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

Legally, unless Bank of Ireland assign your debt to them they do not own it. BOI would have to write to you and inform you that they have sold your debt to CFS. You are quite within your rights to ignore any third party debt collector. Deal with BOI if you want to but you are under no obligation to deal with CFS. 

If you ignore them they will eventually give up and hand it back to BOI. They don't want a debt that is earning them nothing on their books.


----------



## KautoStar (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

Cheers Bond. I know it's my debt and I will pay it off however I'd rather not be dealing with CFS, (letters, calls etc). I'll contact BOI today and see what they say


----------



## Bronte (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*



KautoStar said:


> Yes Bronte they post out a card and you arrange to make repayments by swiping it at the post office i.e €50 per month or whatever the suitable amount...


 
Sorry I'm a bit lost, what are you referring to?


----------



## TheShark (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

Send them a registered letter informing them that while you acknowledge the debt you will be dealing directly with BOI only and formally instruct them to make no further contact with you in this regard either by phone , letter or house call.


----------



## KautoStar (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

Bronte I'm referring to where you asked if I could make any repayments. CFS send out a card similar to a tesco club card. The amount of your debt is on this card. You then pay it off at any post office by paying a certain amount for example if your debt was €700, you go to the post office, pay off €50 and the card is swiped leaving a remaining balance of €650 on the card.

Personally my finances aren't great at the moment, just finished college and on the job hunt. Could manage to make small repayments but want to deal with the bank hence the reason I was wondering what the story is with CFS.


----------



## KautoStar (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

Yes Shark this is along the lines of what I want to do, I was just cautious as to any legal issues which may result from telling them not to contact me anymore, i.e did I have a leg to stand on


----------



## Le Monkey (2 Feb 2012)

I'm a couple of years late to this thread, but as someone who had terrible hassle with Cash Flow Services and eventually managed to get them to end their harassment with a solicitor's letter (after which I repaid my debt directly to BOI), I found it somewhat amusing that the company found itself in financial difficulty and are now in receivership. 

If you are in financial trouble and you are being contacted by a debt collector, always try to negotiate directly with the creditor - be it a financial institution, landlord, private individual or the Revenue Commissioners. They are (at least now, though perhaps not in the past) usually willing to work with you.


----------

